# NCEES PE Exam Specifications in Excel Format



## utilityeng (Oct 15, 2017)

While I prepare for the upcoming October test, I've created an Excel sheet that breaks down the Civil Breadth and Water/Environmental Depth NCEES exam specifications.

The Excel sheet includes columns for the latest edition of the CERM (15th), Goswami's All In One (3rd edition), the latest edition of the NCEES Water Resources and Environmental Practice Exam (Book 1) as well as several columns for all of the solution books I purchased (Books 2 thru 7). The rows include page numbers where the specifications can be found, and in the case of the solution manuals, problem numbers as well.

I did not fill out all rows for the All In One reference as I found the CERM adequate to solve most problems and just got the All In One as a back up. There are also some rows missing for the CERM that I was unable to locate.

Maybe this file will prove helpful to someone down the road. I'm not sure I will even use it, as I have the CERM thoroughly tabbed, but I think this could come in handy if I come across a problem and can't figure out how to solve it with the CERM equations alone - having a quick reference for some example problems couldn't hurt.

Anyway - file is attached. I cannot attest to its accuracy as I've spent some very late nights typing it up, so I encourage those who wish to use it, to double check my entries.

View attachment NCEES INDEX.xlsx


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 16, 2017)

utilityeng said:


> While I prepare for the upcoming October test, I've created an Excel sheet that breaks down the Civil Breadth and Water/Environmental Depth NCEES exam specifications.
> 
> The Excel sheet includes columns for the latest edition of the CERM (15th), Goswami's All In One (3rd edition), the latest edition of the NCEES Water Resources and Environmental Practice Exam (Book 1) as well as several columns for all of the solution books I purchased (Books 2 thru 7). The rows include page numbers where the specifications can be found, and in the case of the solution manuals, problem numbers as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks ue!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## btkist (Mar 21, 2018)

I thought this was a great idea and did something similar the last time I took the exam.  I had some time during my review course that I ended up adding the other disciplines breakdowns for the afternoon portion.  

View attachment NCEES PE Specs_Civil-All.xlsx


----------



## droth (Mar 31, 2019)

utilityeng and btkist,

Thank you for posting these documents! It saves me a ton of time creating them myself. I thought that the review courses would provide this to us since it would be a huge time saver. I started doing this by hand but am running out of time to finish it. 

utilityeng,

Can you please tell us the names and editions of your solution books (Books 2-7) referred to above? And was Book 1 the 2014 version? I might have the same ones and would appreciate the information.

btkist,

Which revisions of the books did you use to create your spreadsheet?

Thanks again!!


----------

